# Integrated Engineering Black Friday Sale 2013!



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

​The entire team of* Integrated Engineering Inc.* would like to thank everyone for your support and orders over the last year. This year for Black Friday we have put together another sale, our largest ever! Beginning midnight (mountain time), November 29th 2013 and ending December 2nd 2013 many Integrated Engineering specialty items marked at there highest ever discounts, and for the first time ever we will be offering discount hardware packages! Read below to see all of our items and packages that will be going for sale only on www.performancebyie.com!









Receive a FREE Integrated Engineering engine poster with every order placed on Black Friday November 29th, 2013_ (while supplies last) _









*Black Friday Discount Hardwar e Packages*
For the first time ever, Integrated Engineering is offering these large discounts on IE hardware items. Put together as packages, you will be able to purchase many items for your build at once and save huge chunks of cash. This is the only time of the year these items will be available at these prices.

*VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder "The Turkey Dinner" - 1780.00*
_SAVE 300.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.5L I5 intake manifold power kit (intake manifold, intake kit, IE/UM manifold software flash)
IE 2.5L I5 billet fuel rail
IE 2.5L I5 billet valve cover









*Valvetrain Packages*
Increas

*VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder valvetrain package - 1067.50*
_SAVE 188.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.5L I5 valve spring & retainer kit
Ferrea 2.5L intake valves
Ferrea Super Alloy exhaust valves


*Black Friday Sale Items*
Individual IE performance items all over our website have received huge discounts, take advantage as these prices will not come around again!









*10% OFF All Integrated Engineering Valvetrain (Spring & Retainer Kits, Valve Guides, Valve Seats, Valve Seals, Adjustable Cam Gears)*
All Integrated Engineering valvetrain components are discounted 10%. All components are engine specific designed and engineered for the highest performance and reliability available for VW/Audi engines. Rev high, rev happy!









*100.00 OFF 2.5L I5 Integrated Engineering Intake Manifolds + FREE billet fuel rail|*
The all new IE 2.5L intake manifold is the highest performing manifold for the VW 5 cylinder engines. Buy on Nov 29th, - Dec, 2nd and receive a free billet fuel 









150.00 OFF 2.5L I5 Integrated Engineering Intake Manifold Power Kits + FREE Billet Fuel Rail
The IE 2.5L intake manifold is also available in the complete IE manifold power kit including the manifold, cold air intake kit, and IE/UM manifold software at an additional discount! This kit provides a impressive +48.2BHP on a completely stock N/A 2.5L engine.

*BUT THAT'S NOT ALL!*








_Order your 2.5L Intake manifold or complete intake manifold power kit on Black Friday November 29th and you will also receive a free IE 2.5L T-shirt._









*20% OFF All Integrated Engineering Billet Accessories*
All Integrated Engineering billet accessories have been discounted 20% while supplies last!









*50.00 OFF All Integrated Engineering Billet Catch Cans*
Integrated Engineering universal catch cans are designed to keep your engine, PCV, intake, and vacuum system clean and running strong. Available in both recirculating or vent to atmosphere configurations and complete with your choice of mounting bracket to fit any car!









*100.00 OFF Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI & 2.5L 5 Cylinder Billet Valve Covers*
Remove the OE plastic molded valve cover and dress up your bay with the beautiful IE billet valve cover available for all VW/Audi 2.0T FSI and VW 2.5L I5 engines.









50.00 OFF Integrated Engineering VWMK5/Mk6 Audi TT/A3 Billet Adjustable Camber plates
The new IE adjustable camber plates for VW MK5/M6 Audi TT/A3 chassis will give you maximum adjustment of your vehicles camber while retaining a comfortable and quiet road noise. Perfect for street and track use!









*5.00 OFF Integrated Engineering billet VW OE Fuel Line To -6AN Adapters*
Finally, a simple solution for tapping into the OE fuel lines to run aftermarket -6AN lines for surge tanks, fuel pumps, and fuel rails. No modification of the OE fuel lines needed and 100% reversible!









*5% OFF Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC Ported Cylinder Heads*
The highest performing, flowing, and developed VW/Audi cylinder heads on the market now available at a never before discount price. Take your build to the next level only available from Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads.









*10% OFF Integrated Engineering Surge Tanks*
The incredibly popular universal IE surge tanks for Bosch 044 fuel pump(s) will power up to 600BHP (single tank) or 1200HP (dual tank) while ensuring fuel supply is kept to the rail even during strong g force that could normally pull fuel away from the pump.









*150.00 OFF AP Racing Big Brake Kits*
Integrated Engineering is proud to carry big brake kits from esteemed AP Racing. With 4 or 6-piston calipers and weight reducing 2-piece rotors, these brakes offer incredible stopping power at a reasonable cost. Use coupon code *BRAKEDOWN* at checkout to receive 150.00 off all AP Racing BBK!









*Extreme Deals On Mystery Items Up To 50% OFF!*
We have given many items on our website our biggest discounts yet, up to 50% off! These are only available while supplies last so browse our entire website to make sure you are not missing out on these mystery items!


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing deals, will definitely picking up a manifold and a few other things. Can't wait for the 29th.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

So, if I order a "turkey dinner" for my 2013, will you let me have the newer 2.5L tune when it's released?

Just a question...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So, if I order a "turkey dinner" for my 2013, will you let me have the newer 2.5L tune when it's released?
> 
> Just a question...


We are doing everything we can to get that 09+ tunes ready for this sale. I'll let you know before Friday where we are at on that. :thumbup:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are doing everything we can to get that 09+ tunes ready for this sale. I'll let you know before Friday where we are at on that. :thumbup:


I was going to drop you guys a call about the same thing, I hope you can get them ready for the sale. If so I think I'm in. :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are doing everything we can to get that 09+ tunes ready for this sale. I'll let you know before Friday where we are at on that. :thumbup:


Specifically, I was asking if I could preorder one if the 09+ tune wasn't ready.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I know what I will be getting...


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Tyler:
I have my core ECU all packed up and ready for return, and just wanted to know if I can get an I.E. credit so as to blow it and more on a few more goodies??? Kinda wish I had waited for the sale... wanted a fuel rail, catch can, and your head cover when I ordered the the mani kit:banghead:. Just couldn't do it all at that time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Tombien said:


> Hey Tyler:
> I have my core ECU all packed up and ready for return, and just wanted to know if I can get an I.E. credit so as to blow it and more on a few more goodies??? Kinda wish I had waited for the sale... wanted a fuel rail, catch can, and your head cover when I ordered the the mani kit:banghead:. Just couldn't do it all at that time.


Give us a call and we can figure this out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys going to be shipping to canada during this sale? if so should i arrange something with you beforehand?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> You guys going to be shipping to canada during this sale? if so should i arrange something with you beforehand?


Shipping to Canada is always available through the website, no problems there.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

What about the possibility of preordering the 09+ tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> What about the possibility of preordering the 09+ tune?


If the tune is not ready, I will ask the upper ups and see if this would be a possibility.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Manufactured out of the best spring wire in the world coupled with in-house machined titanium retainers, Integrated Engineering Valve Spring & Retainer Kits are the best matched, most tested parts on the market ensuring that your engine runs at maximum performance and reliability. 
IE valve spring & retainer kits are available in discount hardware & valve train kits or separately for huge savings during our big Black Friday Sale this weekend! Take advantage, and rev high, rev happy!


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there anything extra that I would need with the turkey dinner with the manifold power kit, fuel rail, and valve cover?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Is there anything extra that I would need with the turkey dinner with the manifold power kit, fuel rail, and valve cover?


You will need fittings and hose to install the fuel rail. We have new fitting that will make installing the fuel rail very easy:










This fitting is designed to clip onto the factory fuel lines in the engine bay, simply remove the factory fuel rail with the OE quick disconnect and replace it with this fitting. From here you would run hose ends and -6AN hose to complete the install. These make installing easy and require no permanent modifications of the factory fuel system and 100% reversible. And they are part of our Black Friday sale! you will need one of them for a 2.5L fuel rail install. Available here.

From there you will need a -8AN plug, 2 90 degree -6AN Hose ends, 1 -8AN to -6AN reducer fitting, and about 3 feet of -6AN braided fuel line (will need to cut down for correct length so be sure measure). :thumbup:

For the valve cover, you need a few things however the block breather adapter is currently back-ordered and going through a clip re-design (should be a couple weeks). Until then you can run a filter off the valve cover and I can put together a catch can parts list for you guys when we get that block breather adapter back on the market.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

We are blowing out the remaining inventory of our Podi inventory at *50% OFF!*

Available Podi product:

*SOLD!*

(2X) Podi MK6 VW Single Gauge Pod *ONLY 49.99!*

(2X) Podi Electronic Boost Gauge Package MK5 VW (Silver Bezel, Red/White Backlight, Red Needle) *ONLY 115.99!*

(1X) Podi Electronic Boost/Oil Temp Gauge Package MK5 VW (Red/White Backlight, Red Needle) *ONLY 159.99!*

(3X) Podi MK5 VW Single Gauge Pod *ONLY 39.99!*

(2X) Podi MK4 VW Single Gauge Pod *ONLY 29.99!*

(1X) Podi Electronic Boost Gauge Package B6/B7 A4/S4 (Silver Bezel, Red/White Backlight, Red Needle)  *ONLY 97.99!*

(1X) Podi Electronic Boost/Oil Temp Gauge Package Audi B6/B7 A4/S4 (Red/White Backlight, Red Needle) *ONLY 159.99!*

(2X) Podi B6/B7 A4/S4 Single Gauge Pod * ONLY 29.99!* 

First come first serve, sale starts now!


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just ordered my manifold..$70 shipping.. Probably another 100 or so when ups delivers.. Fkn canada =/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> Just ordered my manifold..$70 shipping.. Probably another 100 or so when ups delivers.. Fkn canada =/


Just sent you a PM, our sale does not start for another 20 minutes. We will get you sorted Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just sent you a PM, our sale does not start for another 20 minutes. We will get you sorted Monday. :thumbup:


Will I get a discount on shipping that Podi if I wait for 20 minutes?

Oh and does Podi make an AFR gauge? I want one for tuning my turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will I get a discount on shipping that Podi if I wait for 20 minutes?
> 
> Oh and does Podi make an AFR gauge? I want one for tuning my turbo.


No shipping discounts, sorry. And I believe they do an AFR gauge, however we do not have any in stock and we are selling just our current inventory of Podi.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

It's time!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Order placed!!!!! 


Thanks for the quick response! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, thats a lot of 2.5L intake manifolds going out the door. :laugh:

Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> Order placed!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!
> ...


Of course!


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone find all the hidden items yet? These are cheap! http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-silicone-coolant-hose-kit-for-mk5-2-5l


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You will need fittings and hose to install the fuel rail. We have new fitting that will make installing the fuel rail very easy:
> 
> From there you will need a -8AN plug, 2 90 degree -6AN Hose ends, 1 -8AN to -6AN reducer fitting, and about 3 feet of -6AN braided fuel line (will need to cut down for correct length so be sure measure). :thumbup:


So I will need these to make the fuel rail work, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> So I will need these to make the fuel rail work, correct?


Yes sir, that is everything needed to install one. :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, that is everything needed to install one. :thumbup:


Awesome, Thanks Tyler!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Awesome, Thanks Tyler!


No problem, enjoy it!


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No problem, enjoy it!


I got one more question actually. I know for the valve cover that I will need a catch can and everything. Whats the shopping list on that? What all is needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> I got one more question actually. I know for the valve cover that I will need a catch can and everything. Whats the shopping list on that? What all is needed?


We are working on putting together complete catch can kits for those very soon, we are waiting on our billet block breather adapters to go back in stock. This should happen shortly. I can give you a complete list when we get the adapters back in stock or a complete catch can kit.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on putting together complete catch can kits for those very soon, we are waiting on our billet block breather adapters to go back in stock. This should happen shortly. I can give you a complete list when we get the adapters back in stock or a complete catch can kit.


Any idea on if the catch can kits would be on sale when they are introduced? Or any ETA on getting all the required parts for one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Any idea on if the catch can kits would be on sale when they are introduced? Or any ETA on getting all the required parts for one?


No ETA right now, its all waiting on our billet block breather adapters at this point. 

You will need:

1X IE block breather adapter (currently on back-order)
1X IE billet VTA catch can Save 50.00, on sale now
1X -10AN 90 degree jam nut
1X -10AN straight Hose end
1X 45 Degree -10AN hose end
2X -10AN 90 degree hose ends
2X -10AN to 1/2" NPT fittings
Depending on where you mount your catch can, you will need probably around 5-6 feet of -10 AN hose

Off the valve cover you will would run the jam nut fitting > straight hose end > hose > 90 degree hose end > NPT to AN adapter > catch can. 
Off the block you will run block adapter > 45 hose end > hose > 90 degree hose end > NPT to AN adapter > catch can.

Those fittings could change a little depending on where you mount the can. That list is assuming you will mount it up near the passenger motor mount.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No ETA right now, its all waiting on our billet block breather adapters at this point.
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ...


Would another catch can work or does it HAVE to be the IE one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Would another catch can work or does it HAVE to be the IE one?


Another VTA catch can should work just fine, although I cant tell you what other hardware to buy with them. If its a push-lock hose style can you will need to go fitting hunting. If its another catch can with -10AN or 1/2"NPT ends then you would be just fine with that supplied list.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Another VTA catch can should work just fine, although I cant tell you what other hardware to buy with them. If its a push-lock hose style can you will need to go fitting hunting. If its another catch can with -10AN or 1/2"NPT ends then you would be just fine with that supplied list.


Alrighty then. I think BFI is having a sale for catch cans at the moment so if theirs works without going fishing for fittings, I might do that. Otherwise, I'll just wait for the IE one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Alrighty then. I think BFI is having a sale for catch cans at the moment so if theirs works without going fishing for fittings, I might do that. Otherwise, I'll just wait for the IE one.


I do not know a lot about a BFI catch can, but you will not want to buy a catch can kit as all the hardware included for one would be for a stock valve cover and you would have no use for much other than the can itself.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I do not know a lot about a BFI catch can, but you will not want to buy a catch can kit as all the hardware included for one would be for a stock valve cover and you would have no use for much other than the can itself.


Fair enough. I'll be doing some digging over the next few days. Thanks for all your help Tyler. If you guys do get a kit together, I would love to know when that is. Thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Fair enough. I'll be doing some digging over the next few days. Thanks for all your help Tyler. If you guys do get a kit together, I would love to know when that is. Thanks :beer::beer:


No problem! :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you guys realize that its cheaper by 100 bucks to buy the power kit (for 1350 +free fuel rail) and buy the valve cover (330) than buying the turkey dinner for 1780. might want to check into that before people get upset about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Did you guys realize that its cheaper by 100 bucks to buy the power kit (for 1350 +free fuel rail) and buy the valve cover (330) than buying the turkey dinner for 1780. might want to check into that before people get upset about it.


Free fuel rail is only for today, Saturday - Monday the free fuel rail is no longer offered and the Turkey Dinner is a better deal. This is a good point however and we will contact everyone who bought the Turkey dinner and get that taken care of for you guys Monday. For now I dropped the Turkey dinner price down another 100.00 for the rest of the day, it will go back up Midnight. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Big news for all you 09+ guys, its a Black Friday miracle. Integrated Engineering is proud to start offering our IE/UM Intake Manifold Stage 2 7500RPM software for all 09+ 2.5L cars with electric power steering! These are available now and live on the website for immediate check-out and part of the Black Friday sale! Get your intake manifold and software, complete IE intake manifold power kit, or the BF special package "Turkey Dinner" with a 09+ ECU option. Due to the more involved flash process of these ECUs, there is a additional 75.00 charge for 09+ software.



*Click the image to get yours now!*

Remember, all intake manifold orders made today (Friday) before Midnight will receive a free IE fuel rail and 2.5L T-Shirt! :thumbup:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

didn't occur to me till just now... do we get any input on anodizing or t-shirt size?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

oops, repost :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> didn't occur to me till just now... do we get any input on anodizing or t-shirt size?


We will contact you on Monday about T-shirt size, fuel rail color, and ECU options. :thumbup:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Order placed :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Order placed :beer:


Got it Matt, thanks! Enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the orders today guys, thats a lot of 2.5L intake manifolds going out next week! 

The sale will continue through Cyber Monday, however today is the last day for the free fuel rails and T-shirts with intake manifold orders, this will be available through midnight (US mountain time).


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Tyler any new word on the upgraded tensioners so we don't throw belts? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Hey Tyler any new word on the upgraded tensioners so we don't throw belts?


Yes, we just finished our last round of testing and everything is looking good We have a few final details to finish up and they will be going up for sale soon I believe. I'll know more Monday.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we just finished our last round of testing and everything is looking good We have a few final details to finish up and they will be going up for sale soon I believe. I'll know more Monday.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Placed an order last night. pretty stoked.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we just finished our last round of testing and everything is looking good We have a few final details to finish up and they will be going up for sale soon I believe. I'll know more Monday.


Yes please, carrying torx and a 15mm is getting really old...


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

...and I forgot to add, order placed for some silicone hoses. What a steal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys, free fuel rail with intake manifold order was only supposed to be on Friday, however I wrote in the advertisement at the beginning of the thread "VW 5 cylinder engines. Buy on Nov 29th, - Dec, 2nd and receive a free billet fuel". 

*So, ALL 2.5L intake manifold sales will receive a FREE fuel rail during the sale. That includes Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. 
*

Thanks!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Do the friday guys get the billet coasters too then?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, free fuel rail with intake manifold order was only supposed to be on Friday, however I wrote in the advertisement at the beginning of the thread "VW 5 cylinder engines. Buy on Nov 29th, - Dec, 2nd and receive a free billet fuel".
> 
> *So, ALL 2.5L intake manifold sales will receive a FREE fuel rail during the sale. That includes Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.
> *
> ...


:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

DerekH said:


> Do the friday guys get the billet coasters too then?


This :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Do the friday guys get the billet coasters too then?


Friday guys get the T-shirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

It's Cyber Monday! This is the last day of our once a year big Black Friday sale. All sale prices are good through midnight tonight (US Mountain time) and we have extended free posters through today! :thumbup:

Thanks again for all the orders, this has been a huge weekend. All in-stock orders placed over the weekend and today are currently being packed and ready to ship!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we just finished our last round of testing and everything is looking good We have a few final details to finish up and they will be going up for sale soon I believe. I'll know more Monday.



So, it's Monday --what's the news?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So, it's Monday --what's the news?


They are getting closer, we just finished up a good round of chassis testing with no problems. One of our engineers is going to run another type of stress testing on a component, so depending on that outcome it could be very soon.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Manifold was shipped today :beer::thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Ordered the Turkey Dinner. I believe I was going to be contacted about the pcm and such for that. I ordered on Friday. Just looking for some insight. Thanks :thumbup::beer:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

f5racing said:


> ...and I forgot to add, order placed for some silicone hoses. What a steal.


hell yes, i got a piece of that action too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Ordered the Turkey Dinner. I believe I was going to be contacted about the pcm and such for that. I ordered on Friday. Just looking for some insight. Thanks :thumbup::beer:


If you have not heard from us yet ...you will today, we are still catching up on everything from the sale. The 2.5L intake manifolds were VERY popular this year. :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you have not heard from us yet ...you will today, we are still catching up on everything from the sale. The 2.5L intake manifolds were VERY popular this year. :thumbup:


Looking forward to getting an email :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Your next project needs to be a teleporter. so i can have all the stuff i ordered without waiting


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got my box of goods from Ugly American Day (trademark pending) and I gotta say... Surpassed all my expectations. Photos can't do the manifolds justice. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> Just got my box of goods from Ugly American Day (trademark pending) and I gotta say... Surpassed all my expectations. Photos can't do the manifolds justice. :heart:


:thumbup: Glad you are happy, these are beautiful pieces!


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: Glad you are happy, these are beautiful pieces!


I don't believe mine has been shipped yet. I do know that some more 2.5 PCM's needed to be flashed when I called in about my the finish on the manifold and fuel rail on mine. I hope it ships out soon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> I don't believe mine has been shipped yet. I do know that some more 2.5 PCM's needed to be flashed when I called in about my the finish on the manifold and fuel rail on mine. I hope it ships out soon


PM me your order number or email and I will check shipping status for you. :thumbup:


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Got my coolant hoses today, even got a cool poster that I wasn't expecting.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine cleared customs today. im starting to itch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Mine cleared customs today. im starting to itch.


Get excited, very excited!


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my email saying my order has shipped haha :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> I'm still waiting for my email saying my order has shipped haha :laugh: :facepalm:


Check your messages, I just sent you an update. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally its here, customs rapped me though. between customs shipping and currency exchange i think im into an extra 400+ bucks. pretty frustrating getting stuff to canada.


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Finally its here, customs rapped me though. between customs shipping and currency exchange i think im into an extra 400+ bucks. pretty frustrating getting stuff to canada.


It was that much extra? hmm didnt think it would be.. mine just shipped out yesterday so I guess I will find out pretty quick...'Murica :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> It was that much extra? hmm didnt think it would be.. mine just shipped out yesterday so I guess I will find out pretty quick...'Murica :laugh:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Got almost everything yesterday. Hopefully I will have time to get it on this weekend.


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

Check your e-mail Tyler!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

RBT-Tuned said:


> Check your e-mail Tyler!


Hmmm I have nothing, did you send it to [email protected]? Sorry.


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm I have nothing, did you send it to [email protected]? Sorry.


Just sent you an e-mail! :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Got everything installed last night and goddamn does it make a difference. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Got everything installed last night and goddamn does it make a difference. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Great! Feel free to share photos in our product thread! :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Great! Feel free to share photos in our product thread! :thumbup:


I do have one question. I got a core PCM and I was wondering about how to go about sending that back.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> I do have one question. I got a core PCM and I was wondering about how to go about sending that back.


Send us and email at [email protected] or give us a call 801-484-2021 and we will get you the return shipping info.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Send us and email at [email protected] or give us a call 801-484-2021 and we will get you the return shipping info.


Awesome, thanks Tyler. Love the manifold. Totally different car. Any eta on a catch can kit yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

G I Jew said:


> Awesome, thanks Tyler. Love the manifold. Totally different car. Any eta on a catch can kit yet?


I don't have an ETA on a catch can kit yet, but we do have our block breather adapters back on the market and I can help you piece together everything you would need. Please feel free to send me a PM and I will help you put it together easily. :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have an ETA on a catch can kit yet, but we do have our block breather adapters back on the market and I can help you piece together everything you would need. Please feel free to send me a PM and I will help you put it together easily. :thumbup:


PM sent!


----------

